# Solved: tfswctrl.exe ... possibly a virus?



## soloalpinist (Oct 5, 2009)

I am running windows XP. I recently completed a thorough scan/clean of my system with the generous help of a Member. 

One problem is still occasionally cropping up. When I go to "Turn Off" my machine sometimes keeps running. I hit "Turn Off" again and a small screen comes up saying "Ending tfswctrl.exe" Then the machine shuts down. I posted this to the Software Forum and was told tfswctrl.exe needs to run and has to do with burning CDs... BUT that it can be a virus/malware in disguise. 

My question is how do I determine if its a virus... or is it just my machine running improperly? I not computer literate enough to read scan logs, decifer results etc. Suggestions???


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *here* to download and install the *HijackThis installer*. ​
Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*​


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*tfswctrl.exe* is most likely part of your HP bundle.


----------



## soloalpinist (Oct 5, 2009)

I've run HiJack and attached the Log. 

Also... another similar occasional problem when I got to "Turn Off" is a message I sometimes get regarding "PCArmDrv.exe". Could you check for a problem with that as well? Thanks for your help!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Don't post your log as an attachment because it can't be viewed that way. I'm copying-and-pasting your log here.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:34:36 AM, on 10/22/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless AG USB Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless AG USB Wireless Network Monitor\WUSB54AG.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\paprport\pptd40nt.exe
C:\paprport\pportldr.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless AG USB Wireless Network Monitor\InfoMyCa.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\CursorXP\CursorXP.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe
C:\PAPRPORT\PPWebCap.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\TabUserW.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/clientapps/AutoSearch/SearchUrl/YSetSearch/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! ¤u¨ã¦C - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! ¤u¨ã¦C - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] c:\paprport\pptd40nt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort] c:\paprport\pportldr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyCA] C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless AG USB Wireless Network Monitor\InvokeSvc3.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avp] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CursorXP] C:\Program Files\CursorXP\CursorXP.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PPWebCap] C:\PAPRPORT\PPWebCap.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TabUserW.exe.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\TabUserW.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.netflix.com
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} - http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: WUSB54AG - GEMTEKS - C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless AG USB Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Uninstall *Logitech Desktop Messenger* because it's not needed.

Download and install *SUPERAntiSpyware 4.29.0.1004* to add to *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.41* for your anti-malware/anti-spyware arsenal. Update them both about once a week, then run a quick scan with them, then allow them to fix EVERYTHING they find. Doing that will go a long ways at keeping the "nasties" in check.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please follow flavalee's instructions about MBAM and SAS. Using a file sharing app like Ares must have most certainly infected your PC in some way or another...

Also,

You have too many Startup applications loading with Windows and too many processes running in the background. This can significantly increase your Startup time and affect overall performance.

You should definitely trim down your Startup list.* Other than your security software, very few applications need to load with Windows at startup.*

Click on *Start* > *Run* > and type *msconfig*.

Under the *Startup* tab, uncheck all unnecessary applications. Use these three websites to help you decide which items to uncheck: 

Simply copy and paste the .exe files you see at the end of your HijackThis log's *04* (Startup) entries one by one. 

1- *System Lookup* _(my favorite - for this one, you can paste the whole 04 entry)_

2- *PC Review - Startup Files Database*

3- *Startup Applications List*

_Remember, a lot of applications can be started manually when needed._

A list of names and files will appear. At the end of each entry, you'll notice a symbol:

*Y* = Normally leave to run at start-up

*N* = Not required - often infrequently used tasks that can be started manually, if necessary

*U* = User's choice - depends whether a user deems it necessary

*X* = Malware, spyware, adware, or other potentially unwanted items

*?* = Currently unknown status

Make sure to choose the correct information in the list, relating to the actual programs installed on your computer. *Do not be alarmed by red "Xs" pointing to malware, especially if I haven't seen any in your HijackThis log. I do check before recommending this trimming.*

*Example:*

Copy the following entry from your HijackThis log:

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime*

Paste it in this website: 1- *System Lookup*

Now *here* is what you get. On line #7, you'll see the Name (QuickTime Task), the Filename (Qttask.exe), the Description and at the end of the line, you'll see a *N*, meaning _Not required - often infrequently used tasks that can be started manually, if necessary__._So, you can without a doubt uncheck it from your Startup list.

After rebooting, when the small System Configuration Utility window appears, ignore the message. Put a check mark in that window, then click OK.​


----------

